# ATI HD 7870 wieviel netzteil leistung?



## Ichwardasnicht (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallöchen hier melde ich mich nun zum 2. mal um mir einen rat zu holen. Da meine ATI HD 6850 nur noch über einen funktionierenden Monitoranschluss verfügt und Amazon mir, da noch Garantie, den vollen Kaufpreis zurückerstatten würde, Liebäugel ich mit einer HD 7870 von Powercolour. Nun lese ich aber das die Karte mit einem 650 Watt Netzteil betrieben werden soll. Da ich nur ein Bequiet mit 525 Watt habe wollte ich mal wissen ob die Leistung noch ausreicht? Prozessor ist "noch" ein AMD 640 mit 4x3,0 Ghz, 2 Festplatten und einem Blu Ray Laufwerk. Ich wollte mir erst ende nächsten Jahres einen neuen Prozzie zulegen da der hier für meine zwecke noch voll ausreicht.
Kann mir da jemand was zu sagen? Wollte so kurz vor Weihnachten nicht noch tiefer in den Geldbeutel greifen um noch in ein Netzteil zu investieren.


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Dezember 2012)

Die Angaben der Grafikkartenhersteller bezüglich der geforderten Netzteilleistung sind in der Regel vollkommen übertrieben, damit auch wirklich jedes Netzteil der angegebenen Leistungsklasse die Karte ausreichend mit Strom versorgen kann. Bei einem halbwegs vernünftigen NT reicht aber auch eine wesentlich geringere Gesamtleistung aus. Tatsächlich benötigt eine HD 7870 auch nicht wesentlich mehr Leistung als eine HD 6850.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2012)

Das reicht locker. So ein PC braucht selbst mit ner AMD 7950 nur um die 280-320W. Das entscheidende ist, dass die Watt bei "billigen" Netzeilen oft schlecht verteilt sind (die Watt sind immer auf 3 Bereiche "verteilt", die jeweils ein eigenes Maximum schaffen), so dass es bei einem noName-450W mit Pech nicht reicht - nur deswegen wird dann von den Herstellern gesagt "mindestens 500W" . BeQuiet ist aber ein guter Hersteller, das ist also kein Problem


----------



## Ichwardasnicht (4. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann kann ich ja beherzt die Karte bestellen......danke euch


----------

